# Repticon Baltimore -This weekend 9/20,9/21



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey froggers,and future froggers! I will be vending again at Repticon Baltimore this upcoming weekend and will have a great selection of dart frogs,fruitflies,isopods,springtails and some really nice terrarium sized bromeliads,along with some select plant cuttings,and hopefully some live tropical moss. Stop on by and say hi,and grab a few nice frogs-all captive bred by me! I will have the following frogs to offer:
Tinctorius:
Azureus
Brazilian yellow-head
Dwarf Cobalt (French Guyana)
Matecho

Ranitomeya:
Tarapoto imitator
Chazuta imitator
Varadero imitator
Banded intermedius imitator
Southern variablis
Amazonicus Iquitos
Flavovittata
Reticulatus
Benedicta

O.Pumilio:
Almirante
Bastimentos
Eldorado
Esperanza

Dendrobates:
Leucomelas
Blue trunctatus
Green and Black auratus CR

Phyllobates:
Orange terriblis
Vittatus

Thanks for looking,and hope to see you all this weekend!
Ron
-


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

which Benedictas will you have....? Looking forward to it...


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Judy,i only have the Shucushuyacu.Did you ask that only to make me spell that out?  Hahaha! 
Ron


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

What type if isos will you have? Ill be stopping by tomorrow.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a few dalmation,giant orange,powdery blue,and my favorite,dwarf striped.Sold out of the dwarf whites today.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that stopped by this weekend to make a purchase or just chat! There were quite a few froggers in attendance,and some definite "soon to be" froggers hanging around with lots of questions to ask! There was at least 5 vendors selling dart frogs at this show,with a good selection of plants,and all the supplies you could ever need to set up an awesome viv! Thanks again ,and see you all next month at Hamburg!
Ron


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Ron,
Were you by chance the one that we talked to at the Repticon last weekend? We mainly talked about starting FF cultures and the choice of DF. I (blond 25+) was there with my husband on Saturday afternoon and wanted to thank you for the informative and enthusiastic conversation. I learned a lot, enjoyed the talk and I'm much more confident in keeping frogs! 
Thanks and Good luck to you!
Daphne


----------

